
Researchers Shed New Light on Collapse of Easter Island Society - ca98am79
http://www.sci-news.com/archaeology/science-collapse-easter-island-society-02398.html
======
circlefavshape
Is this new news? Environmental degradation on Easter Island is pretty well
covered in Jared Diamond's "Collapse"

